# IP und String Ausgabe



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich arbeite zur Zeit an einer Anwendung, welche ich mit VB.NET schreibe.
Ich würde gerne die IP anzeigen lassen. Jetzt habe ich mir aber überlegt, dass ich die IP lieber auf einer Webseite anzeigen lassen möchte und dann den String downloaden.
D.h. ich bräuchte eine Webseite, die mir die IP anzeigt (z.B. wie bei "wieistmeineip.de" nur halt das auf der Webseite ausschließlich die IP ist.) und downloade mir dann mit Visual basic den String der Webseite.
Das Problem ist: Ich habe von HTML wenig Ahnung und ein Freund meinte sogar, dass ich das ganze eher mit PHP realisieren sollte... 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Bei der Ausgabe eines Strings habe ich das ganze schon mit HTML hinbekommen und konnte das ganze auch Downloaden, also z.B. für einen Updatetext o.Ä.

Ich weiß leider nicht, in welche Dimensionen eine Webseite geht, welche die IP ausgibt. Deshalb frage ich auch hier, da ich denke, dass es hier ein paar Leute gibt, die Webseiten programmieren.
Wenn es eine zu komplexe Sache ist, werde ich das ganze anders versuchen müssen. Wenn es einfach sein sollte, wäre es nett, wenn man mir eine Vorlage für die Webseite geben könnte. Tipps würden mir ggf. auch schon reichen, dann muss ich mich eben mehr in PHP einlesen.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für kommende Antworten und Anregungen.

Gruß Tim


----------



## MaNT1S (6. Mai 2012)

einfach ne php Datei erstellen mit diesem Inhalt;
<?php echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];?>


----------



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank!
Ich mach aber irgend etwas falsch, wo ist mein Fehler?


----------



## XT1024 (6. Mai 2012)

Ein webserver mit php fehlt.

Wo soll die webseite denn ausgeführt und welche IP angezeigt werden?


----------



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

Ein Freund meinte, es gäbe Kostenlose hoster, die eben einen begrenzen Space haben aber so ne Seite hat ja nicht mal 1MB.
Ich dachte ich könnte die Seite auf nen Filehoster laden und dann über Start | de|nic|vu - Kostenlose Domain für alle + kostenloser Webspace + E-Mail einen Link erzeugen.

Remote ADDR liefert schon die IP, die ich haben will, wie hier:
http://meineipadresse.de/html/privacy_check.php


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Mai 2012)

Setz dir doch einfach schnell nen eigenen Apache bzw. xampp auf. Tutorials sollte es zu hauf geben. 
Außerdem kann ih nicht so richtig Glauben, dass es das in VB nicht gibt, hast du da schonmal gegoogelt, weil so is das ja ziemlich umständlich.


----------



## XT1024 (6. Mai 2012)

Oder etwas fertiges nutzen? Current IP Check
Wenn man programmiert kann man bestimmt die IP herausholen.

Ich habe mal kurz gesucht und die externe IP zu bekommen ist scheinbar nicht soo einfach...
Ob der lokale Webserver hilft  ich _glaube_ es eher nicht


----------



## Koyote (6. Mai 2012)

Ok danke, dann mache ich das so wie du gesagt hast...
Ich nehme mir eine Seite wie die von dir vorgeschlagen und splitte mir dann die IP raus, sollte bei einem so kurzen quelltext nicht wirklich schwer sein.

EDIT: Habs erfolgreich rausgesplittet:


```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim ipaufrufen As New Net.WebClient()
        Dim ipadresse As String
        ipadresse = ipaufrufen.DownloadString("http://www.myip.ch/")
        Label1.Text = ipadresse.Split(":")(1).Split("<br/><br/>")(0)
    End Sub
```
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MaNT1S (7. Mai 2012)

solltest evtl noch ne alternativseite einbauen, falls die eine mal nicht erreichbar ist 

nimmste noch den hier: http://webservice.webmart.de/myip?callback=displayIP


----------



## Koyote (7. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, welchen String bekommt man denn, wenn die Seite nicht verfügbar ist? 
Ein Try... Catch block wäre billig.


----------



## MaNT1S (7. Mai 2012)

ich würd mir die ip zerlegen und und prüfen ob die vier zahlen >=0 und <=255 sind und wenn nicht dann zweite url versuchen

sicher ist sicher


----------



## Koyote (7. Mai 2012)

Und was ist, wenn ich auf Indizes zugreifen will, die gar nicht im Bereich des vorhanden liegen/ Das Splitt-Zeichen nicht vorhanden ist?


----------



## MaNT1S (8. Mai 2012)

denn gibts wahrscheinlich ne Fehlermeldung? 
und du nimmst die nächste IP/URL und checkst die.

und so weiter... ich weiß ja nicht, ob dein Programm auch ohne IP lauffähig ist / Sinn macht.
Aber wenn das Splitt-Zeichen(.) nicht vorhanden ist, haste auch keine gültige IP.
Es sei denn IP V6 aber das ist ja nen anderes Thema


----------



## Koyote (8. Mai 2012)

Dann stürzt das Programm ab... Naja, ich lasse mir das splitten, zähle die Punkte und wenn's nicht stimmt kommt die nächste url.


----------

